# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Welk dieet gebruiken?

## marie-laure

Ik ben behoorlijk aangekomen tijdens de overgang.
Welk dieet past het beste bij vrouwen van rond de 60 jaar om deze hormonale kilo's kwijt te raken?

----------


## sietske763

ben hier op deze site een heel goed dieet advies van iemand gekregen.....
meerdere kleine maaltijden op een dag, om de verbranding te blijven behouden (dat wist ik wel, maar nu komt ie...)voor je gaat slapen een portie magere kwark eten (wel 3 uur tussen avond eten en kwark)
je lichaam verbrandt dan de gehele nacht, en niet de eiwitten....die bewaart het lichaam tot het laatst.(zie al die eiwit dieeten, dr frank, etc)
door dit te doen ben ik al zeker ruim 3 kilo afgevallen....en echt vet...merk ik aan mijn kleren...
en het fijnste van deze tip is; je hebt niet de hele dag het gevoel dat je veel moet missen om maar af te vallen!

----------


## sietske763

mensen, dit werkt echt..................en dan nog goedkoop en echt werkzaam,
ben alweer wat gewicht kwijt zonder echt te lijnen...
alleen ff doorbijten met die kwark...echt niet lekker met niets erin...
die biologische magere kwark is wel goed te eten....maar ruim 1 euro duurder...dus de keuze is dan snel gemaakt!
heb ook een avond ""optimel"" yoghurt gegeten, dat werkt ook....dus als mn kwark helemaal op is ga ik dat s,avonds proberen, want daar zitten nog minder KH in en het is lekker....alleen wel gezoet met zoetstoffen en er staat niet op welke....dus moet dat nog even uitzoeken...zal wel aspartaam zijn...nou dan knikker ik het weer weg in de kliko.

----------


## jolanda27

@ Sietske,
Hoeveel kwark eet jij dan?
Als dat helpt zou dat wel mooi zijn.  :Smile:

----------


## sietske763

@jolanda,
ik koop de goedkoopste kwark....bij AH, 500 gr (zaanse hoeve) en eet daar ongeveer de helft van op.
maar ik begin de dag met GOEDE KH, dus brinta of havermout met magere melk en stevia zoetstof,
afvallen begint bij een goed ontbijt om de spijsvertering te activeren en goede KH zijn erg voedzaam, dus je hebt echt geen hongergevoel.

----------


## Carla13

Ik ben net nieuw hier en lees deze tip over die magere kwark.

doe je dit nog steeds en werkt het ook nog steeds Sietske763?

----------


## witkop

Ik heb niet veel keuze,moet glutenvrij eten

----------


## Sjimmie36

Hoi Sietske,

Hoeveel ben je nu al afgevallen door de kwark? Ben erg benieuwd.

groetjes,

----------


## jose12

hallo...

Ik ben ook bezig met het egadieet.
Dat is een goed dieet en je mag best redelijk veel hebben.

groet jose.

----------


## Bartha

Ik ben 63 en heb dezelfde problemen ga het ook maar eens proberen

----------

